# Need Help with Shay Headlight



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

How do you get the led out of the B'man Shay head light. It's the standard tube shaped fixture. Does the lense come out?
Trying to wiggle it through the wire hole but no luck. Need to replace the led. Thanks


----------



## derlux (Feb 17, 2009)

There`s a screw under the Lamp that holds the Handrail under the Lamp. 
Just put out the screw and the Lamp should fell apart. I just replaced the led`s on my Shay to brighter one the other day.


regards 

Marco


----------

